# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  قصص واقعية  تدخل تحت الاية ((و من يتق الله يجعل له مخرجا))

## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

امرها الخاطب بنزع الحجاب فرفضت فعوضها الله 000
قصة لطيفة تدخل تحت قول الله تعالى( ومن يتق الله يجعل له مخرجا ويرزقه من حيث لايحتسب))
نقلتها للفائدة
تقول احدى الاخوات
كنت مطلقة تقدم شاب لخطبتي فوافق اهلي عليه وتمت الخطبة .هو كان يشتغل في بلجيكا اي شاب متحرر .فبعداتمام الخطبة بدا يطلب مني ان از يل الحجاب لانه في اوربا لا ينفع ان البسه يقول ايضا انت جميلة فلما ذا تخبئين هذا الحسن تحت الحجاب .فخيرني اما الجنسيةالبلجيكي  ة او خلع الحجاب فطبعا ومن غير تردد اخترت الحجاب .وفي ناس كتير قالوالي انني عبيطة لانني ضحيت بالجنسية البلجيكية فلم اكترث لكلام الناس المهم عندي حجابي بعد فترة قصيرة تقدم لخطبتي شاب يعرف ربنا وتم زواجي وانا اعيش مع زوجي مبسوطة والحمد لله على نعمة الحجاب

----------


## النجدية

*بسم الله...
بارك الله بكم أستاذنا على هذه المواضيع الطيبة!
و يا حبذا لو أصبح عنوان هذه الزاوية: ((قصص واقعية تدخل تحت قول الله تعالى( ومن يتق الله يجعل له مخرجا ويرزقه من حيث لايحتسب))
فعندي قصة واقعية تدخل تحت هذه الآية الكريمة:
فتاة سافرت لتركيا؛ لتحقق حلم حياتها، و تدرس طب الأسنان...فطالبت  ا المعاهد العلمية، و المؤسسات التعليمية، و حتى الجامعة بنزع حجابها!!
فطبعا اختارت حجابها...متخلية عن حلم طفولتها و شبابها!...فبم تتوقع قد عوضعا الله تعالى؟؟
نعم ، إنه العلم الشرعي، فقد درست الشريعة في البكالوريوس، و تدرس الآن الماجستير تخصص التفسير...لقد عوضها الله خيرا من ما تمنت نفسها، و حلمت..
فأي كرم هذا!! تبارك الرحمن...
و دمتم في رعاية ربي..*

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
 شكرا لك ..اختي الكريمة. بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## هدى كتوعه

ليش ما تحط قسم للقصص الوقعيه حتى الواحد منا يأخذ العبره وعظه منهم
جزاك الله خير

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
 شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...
 ليش ما تحط قسم للقصص الواقعيه حتى الواحد منا يأخذ العبره وعظه منهم 
اقول اقتراح طيب للقصص التي تفيدفي الدعوة الى الله كقصص التائبين ونحوها

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

و يا حبذا لو أصبح عنوان هذه الزاوية: 
((قصص واقعية تدخل تحت قول الله تعالى( ومن يتق الله يجعل له مخرجا ويرزقه من حيث لايحتسب))

----------


## أم أحمد المكية

جزاك الله خيراً على فتح هذا الموضوع .
أنا عندي طالبة بلجيكية متحجبة دخلت كلية الطب ، فطلبوا منها نزع حجابها والاكتفاء بتغطية الشعر فقط ، فرفضت وتركت الكلية ، فعوضها الله خيراً من ذلك ، بأن تزوجت طالباً يدرس في جامعة أم القرى ، فجاءت إلى مكة ، وهي تدرس الآن في معهد اللغة العربية لغير الناطقين بها في جامعة أم القرى ، وهي سعيدة جداً بهذا .

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
 شكرا لك اختي الكريمة..أم أحمد المكية. بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## أم أحمد المكية

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
وبارك الله فيك أخي الفاضل .

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

شاب اعرفه وهوقدتاب من الغناء حضر محاضرة لاحد المشايخ وساله عن حكم بيع الة موسيقية كانت له عند صاحبه 
فاراد بيعها  للاستفادة منها في دفع اجرة البيت وكانت قيمتها عشرة الاف فافتاه الشيخ المحاضر بعدم جواز بيعها
 ثم بعد المحاضرة قال الشاب  للشيخ انا صاحب السؤال وانا مضطر
 فقال له الشيخ لايجوز  و ساله كم المبلغ الذي تحتاجه في دفع اجار البيت؟
 قال ثلاثة الاف ريال   فقام احد المصلين واعطى الشيخ المحاضر المبلغ فاعطى الشيخ المبلغ لامام المسجد
 وقال له متى اتى الاخ بالالة موسيقية فاكسرها واعطه المبلغ وبالفعل بعدايام جاء الشاب بها
 الى امام المسجد فكسرها الامام واعطاه المبلغ  وصدق الله تعالى اذ يقول 
( ومن يتق الله يجعل له مخرجا ويرزقه من حيث لايحتسب))

----------


## ابو سعد الصعيب

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

توبة شخص من الربا بعد رؤيا مخيفة
اعرف رجلا ذكر لي قصته وهي انه 
اقترض من اناس مبلغا من المال لبناء عمارته ثم انهم طالبوه بسداد المبلغ قبل وقته فاضطر الى الاقتراض من بنك ربوي وسددهم ثم انه ذات يوم راى رؤيا مفزعة في نومه وهي ان ثعبانا عضه في قدمه ثم ترك قدمه فقام ذلك الشخص من نومه مذعورا فطلب من احد المشايخ ان يعبر الرؤيا فقال له الشيخ هذا هو الربا ومادام ان الثعبان تركك فانت ستترك الربا وامره برد المبلغ الذي اقترضه الى البنك فذهب الى الذين سددهم واخبرهم بالامر وانه اقترض بالربا لسدادهم فاعطوه المبلغ وارجعه للبنك الربوي ثم ان الله عوضه خيرا بان استاجرت شركة عمارته باكثر من المبلغ الذي اقترضه من بنك الربا فاعطى الذين اقترض منهم فلوسهم وهكذا من يتق الله يجعل له مخرجا ويرزق من حيث لايحتسب

----------


## هدى كتوعه

اليوم حبيت اسرد لكم قصة قرءتها في احدى الكتب وعجيتني كثيرا نبدا بلقصة 

كان هناك مجموعة من الرجال الكفار يتحاورون في حديثهم وكان الحديث 

عن انهم يبحثون خطأ في القرءان الكريم 

واتو الى الاية في قولة تعالى 

(سليمان وجنودة وهم لا يشعرون )

فقالو ان النملة لا تتحطم فأخذوها انهم حصلو خطأ في القران 

فأتى رجل ايطالي الجنسية وأخذ النملة الصغيرة 

ليتفحصها فندهش ان في جسم النملة كميات كبيرة من الحديد 

فقال ان كلام الله صحيح ولا يوجد اي خطأ في كلام الله 

فأسلم الرجل في نفس اللحظة لانه يعرف كيفية الاسلام وكان يفكر ان يسلم 
وهذه قصة حقيقية حدثت في ايطاليا 

سبحان الله على كل شي 


تحياتي

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

يرفع للفائدة

----------


## الأخ ابراهيم

شكرا لكم على القصص , المهم من يضع قصة يجب أن يتأكد من صحتها ,  بارك الله فيكم.

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

شكرا لك 
القصص التي وضعتها انا متاكد من صحتها 
واطلب ممن يشارك التاكد من صحة مايذكر,
 بارك الله فيكم

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

اخبرني بعض الاباء قبل يومين تقريبا ان احد ابنائه سافر للدراسة خارج المملكة ولما وصل الابن الى تلك البلاد الكافرة وراى مافيها من شرور وفساد اتصل بابيه وذكر له ماشاهد من منكرات وفساد 
يقول الاب : فحاولت اشجعه لمواصلة الدراسة 
يعني مع المحافظة على نفسه لان الاب رجل صالح فيمانحسب ولانزكيه على الله 
لكنه قال اتصل بي الابن في الاسبوع الثاني وكررنفس الكلام 
فقال الاب : تعال فجاء الابن الى المملكة وبمحرد مجيئه تيسرت له وظيفه واعطوه سيارة للعمل

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك

----------


## هدى كتوعه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
رجل من مصر دكتور في إحدى الجامعات في مصر.. هذا الرجل
كان يعرف ربه جل وعلا .. ذهب إلى إحدى البلاد الأوروبية
وهي
بريطانيا ففحصوا جسمه فقالوا إن مرضك شديد والقلب ضعيف .. ولابد
من عملية جراحية
خطرة ربما تعيش أو لا تعيش.. فقال أذهب إلى
أولادي ثم أرجع الأمانات إلى أصحابها ثم أستعد ثم آتيكم... قال
الأطباء لا تتأخر لآن
حالتك شديدة .. فرجع إلى بلده مصر .. وجلس
إلى أولاده
فأخذ يصبرهم ربما لا يرجع إليهم مرة أخرى ... وسلم
على من يشاء وأستعد للقاء الله عز وجل .. يقول ذهبت إلى أحد
أصحابي لأسلم عليه في إحدىالمكاتب .. وكان عند المكتب جزار
فنظرت
وأنا جالس في المكتب عند الجزار فرأيت امرأة عجوز .. هذه المرأة
العجوز
في يدها كيس تجمع العظام والشحم واللحم الساقط على الأرض ومن
القمامة.. فقلت لصاحبي انتظر .. فذهبت إلى العجوز استغربت من
حالها .. قلت لها ماذا تصنعين ؟؟!!!.. قالت يا أخي أنا لي خمس
بنات صغيرات لا أحد يعيلهم ومنذ سنة كامل ة لم تذق بنياتي قطعة من  
اللحم .. فأحببت إن لم يأكلوا لحما أن يشموا رائحته .. فيقول 
  لقد بكيت من حالها وأدخلتها إلى الجزار .. فقلت للجزار يا فلان
تأتيك هذه المرأة فتعطيها ما تشاء من اللحم على حسابي كل اسبوع 
 : فقالت
المرأة لا لا لا نريد شيئا . فقلت والله لتأتين كل أسبوع وتأخذي
ما شئت من اللحم ... قالت المرأه لا أحتاج سوى لكيلو واحد قال
بل أجعلها كيلوين .. ثم دفعت مقدما لسنة كاملة .. ولما أعطيت ثمن 

ذلك اللحم للمرأة أخذت تدعو لي وهي تبكي .. فأحسست بنشاط كبير
وهمة عالية .. ثم رجعت إلى البيت وقد أحسست بسعادة .. عملت عملا
ففرحت بعملى الصالح

فلما دخلت إلى البيت جاءت ابنتي فقالت يا أبي وجهك متغير كأنك فرح  
يقول فلما أخبرتها بالقصة أخذت ابنتي تبكي
وقد كانت ابنتي عاقلة فقالت يا أبي أسأل الله أن يشفيك من
مرضك كما أعنت تلك المرأة
ثم لما
رجعت إلى الأطباء لأجري
العملية قال الطبيب وهو مغضبا أين
تعالجت؟؟.
قلت ماذا تقصد؟؟... قال أين ذهبت و إلى أي مستشفى ؟؟.. قلت 
  والله ما ذهبت الى
أي مستشفى سلمت على أولادي ورجعت.. قال غير صحيح
قلبك ليس فيه مرض أصلا !!.. قلت ماذا تقول يا طبيب !!!... قال انا 
أخبرك أن القلب سليم أبدا .. فإما يكون الرجل لست أنت أو إنك
ذهبت
إلى مستشفى آخر!!... فأرجوك أن تعطيني دوائك فما الذي
أخذت؟؟؟.
قلت والله لم آخذ شيئا وذلك إنما بدعاء امرأة
عجوز وابنتي
الصالحة
(وما تقدموا لأنفسكم من خير تجدوه عند الله هو خيرا وأعظم أجرا
وقال رسوله الكريم : داووا مرضاكم بالصدقات 
المصدر: قصص من الواقع . للشيخ نبيل العوضي...

----------


## هدى كتوعه

اتمنى تثبت هذا الموضوع

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## أبوعبدالعزيزالتميمي

أخبرني أخ في الله أعرفه أنه كان في ضائقة مالية شديدة وأنه كان في المسجد وبعد أن انتهت الصلاة خرج فاذا بامرأة واقفة على باب المسجد تستجدي ولم يكن الأخ يملك شيئا من النقود وكان بيده ساعة تقدر بثلاثة دنانير ونصف فقام الأخ باعطاءها للمرأة وأخفى عطاءه عن الناس ورجع الى البيت, في اليوم التالي جاء أحد أقاربهم وهو يعلم بضائقة هذا الأخ وأعطاه ثلاثمائة وخمسين دينار فتعجب الأخ وتذكر قوله تعالى (مثل الذين ينفقون أموالهم في سبيل الله كمثل حبة أنبتت سبع سنابل في كل سنبلة مئة حبة والله يضاعف لمن يشاء والله واسع عليم).

----------


## هدى كتوعه

سبحان الله 
الله يرزق من بشاء بدون حساب

----------


## هدى كتوعه

سأخبركم عن قصة حدثت لرجل صديقي من سوريا كانت هذه الحادثة قبل 4 سنوات من الان كان هذا الرجل يملك من البنين بنتان و3 اولاد كاد ان يكون له بنت واحده لولا رحمة الله تعالى أما بعد فلا اريد ان اطيل عليكم ولدت هذه البنت (الاخيرة ) وهي فاقدة للشبكية الموجودة في العين وهذا يعني انها مصابة بالعمى ولكن ابوها لم يكن يعرف ذلك إلا عندما اصبح عمرها قرابة السنة وبعد ان عرف اخذها الى طبيب معروف في البلد عندنا وهو يحمل من الشهادات العالية ما يدل على انه طبيب ماهر جدا ولكن هذا الطبيب لا يقدر نعمة الله التي من عليه بها فقد كان هذا الطبيب لا يرى أحدا امامه وكأن الناس من حوله ذباب أو (لا اريد ان اشبّه اكثر من ذلك) قال احد اصدقاء الرجل (والد الطفلة المصابة ) ان اذهب الى هذا الطبيب فان عنده العلاج ولا يمكن الا يعرف ما هو دواؤها وفعلا هذا الرجل من كثرة ان قلبه متفطر على ابنته المسكينة استمع الى نصيحة صديقه وذهب وعندما وصل الى العيادة المطلوبة جلس عند السكرتيرة وطلبت منه على الفور مبلغا رهبيا (قبل ما يشوف الدكتور ) وبالفعل لم يتردد ذلك الرجل في دفع هذا المبلغ مقابل ان ترجع السلامة الى ابنته وبعد انتظار قرابة الربع ساعة دخل الرجل وابنته الى الطبيب وقال له ما القصة بان ابنته لا ترى بعد فحصها من قبل ذلك الطبيب وقد استغرق من الوقت قرابة الدقيقة قال لوالد الطفلة (ابنتك مصابة بمرض لا يمكن ان يوجد له علاج وحالتها ميؤوس منها وهي حالة وراثية روح شوف اجداد هي البنت ) وعاد ذلك الرجل مع ابنته ادراجه وكأن الدنيا في وجهه وبقي على ما هو عليه مدة شهران وفي احد الايام لما رأى ان زروجته وجهها مكفهر من شدة الحزن قال لها ما رأيك ان نذهب الى دمشق غدا قالت موافقة وفي اليوم التالي عندما وصلوا الى العاصمة بدؤوا بالمشي في سوق الحميدية وفي اماكن اخرى وفي نهاية المطاف وصلوا الى الجامع الأموي وقال لها تعالي وندخل المسجد ( طبعا كانت البنت مع ابوها ) وفي اول ما وضع رجله على ساحة المسجد قال ( يا رب كل الابواب اغلقت في وجهي وما ظل إلا بابك وشايف حالتنا يا رب تخلي هالبنت يرجع بصرها ) ومشى وصلّوا العصر وعادوا البيت وبعد شهر من هذا المشوار كانت الدنيا عند العشاء وكانت الكهرباء مقطوعة وكانت الام نائمة وبجانبها ابنتها ودخل الرجل الى بيته وفي يده (بيل) استيقظت البنت (كانت الدنيا عتمة ) فوجهت ضوء البيل الى وجهها فدارت وجهها عن ضوء البيل لم يصدق والدها فوجه البيل مرة اخرى الى وجه البنت فدارت وجهها عن البيل فمن شدة الفرح التي اصابته كانت الدنيا على الرغم من انها مظلمة في نظره كلها ضوء وفي اليوم التالي اخذ هذه البنت الى الطبيب الذي اخذها اليه قبل 7 شهور ففحصها هذا الطبيب بدون نفس وقال بنتك سليمة 100% ليش جايبه لعندي فقال والد الطفلة اكيد يا دكتور قام قال له شو بلعب معك اني وقام هذا الرجل اخذ بنته ورجع على بيته والسعادة غامرة وجه وكل هذا بفضل الله سبحانه وتعالى القادر على كل شيء . 
والسلام عليكم .

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------

